# Nikon Monarch 10x56 ATB Drury outdoors version



## Gamikatsu (Jul 9, 2012)

i just picked these up, they are absolutly fantastic bino's.  a little heavy (something like 40 oz) but the image quality is fantastic.  I love  Nikon, for being a good solid contender in the optics market.  not as expensive as a zeiss or a swarovski but a great product at a great price.


----------



## germag (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the Nikon Monarch 10x42 ATB Dielectric. They are as good as any binos I've tried without having to spend 3 times as much money.


----------

